# Where else to gig?



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have covered the yellow highlighted areas many times...Any ideas?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

There is still miles of coast line in the area to cover. I normally don't even fool with the area you have highlighted.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (My Phone)
> 
> There is still miles of coast line in the area to cover. I normally don't even fool with the area you have highlighted.


Really? where? And where else could I go? I cant get out the passes to the gulf in my jon boat... I have at some point covered almost every inch of pensacola and destin and the inter-coastal water way...did you look at all of the pics?

Why dont you fool with the areas highlighted? Its all bay,almost all of the area bays.I'm asking this cause I'm tired of burning fuel for nothing.Tides and moon dont matter,I've been out in all different tides and moon light and havent seen them.Its getting real old watching the sun rise with nothing in the cooler.Yes when I go I launch at dark and return after day break.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

In these areas, where are you gigging? Do you go all the way to the shore in and out of the docks or do you go outside of the docks?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I've had to drag my jon boat off of shoals in fast dropping tides....pretty much every where I can see bottom,up to where I rub bottom.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Really? where? And where else could I go?


LOL....HeHe Yep I've Floundered those areas, but not all that area.  I mostly Flounder areas that you don't have mapped also.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I know how you feel. I have the same problem. Have been here since 05 flounder some of the spots and more that you have and still not finding a lot.

I am sending PM


----------



## brandon09rich (May 7, 2012)

Destin!!!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

brandon09rich said:


> Destin!!!!


Destin ???? Destin what


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



drifterfisher said:


> Gnwdad said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted (My Phone)
> ...


I don't fool with those areas because those are the areas everyone else gigs regularly.


Anyone that flounders regular has watched the sun raise many times before. I've had nights that the odds were stacked against me based on the conditions and made it home before the family went to bed with a limit. For every night like that, I've had 10 nights with nothing or close to it.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm about as far of an expert on this as you can be but I've learned just a little (very little) and I'll offer one piece of advice... go WEST young man!


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

I had only floundered that area once before the night I met you and Clay. BTW. I'm the "cool guy" who gave you the fish...that was nice of you to say...thanks That place looked fishy to me. Fish were not in that night for some reason. I only got 7 that night, and I ended up at a spot that is usually good for 8-10 by itself. It is on the map in yellow. 

If I could give one piece of advice...it would be to not gig mullet, sheephead, or anything else until you start spotting flounder on a regular basis. Flounder are hard to see...they are the master of camoflage. If you are focusing on every other fish, you are probably going over flounder.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

stickmyshare said:


> I had only floundered that area once before the night I met you and Clay. BTW. I'm the "cool guy" who gave you the fish...that was nice of you to say...thanks That place looked fishy to me. Fish were not in that night for some reason. I only got 7 that night, and I ended up at a spot that is usually good for 8-10 by itself. It is on the map in yellow.
> 
> If I could give one piece of advice...it would be to not gig mullet, sheephead, or anything else until you start spotting flounder on a regular basis. Flounder are hard to see...they are the master of camoflage. If you are focusing on every other fish, you are probably going over flounder.


I was hoping you would chime in some time.I have another boat rigged very close to yours,I think I might do better with out Clay with me,he goes to slow.You covered ten times the area we did.Maybe we will meet again out there,I've got to figure out where to launch from west of where we were at.I tried out the "new "rig in the area you mentioned but I had a south wind...


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (My Phone)
> I don't fool with those areas because those are the areas everyone else gigs regularly.


I have seen one other gigger this whole year and he posted above this.....


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You highlighted some good areas. Like the old seaplane ramps at the base. Normally loaded with fish this time of year. Also inside the mouth of bayou grande back inside about a half a mile. Bayou davenport thats to the left as you go out of grande. Greenshores and inside bayou texar. Later in the summer Mackey cove off scenic hwy just south of escambia river is real good. We call that area the stumps. What stickmyshare said about focusing on flounder and nothing else is very true until you good at spotting them. Sometimes you see a funny looking shadow you would'nt think was a flattie but it is. If you're are not Sure check it out. They can be very hard to see if they're buried up. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

You haven't gotten anything within all these places?!?!? I gigged my biggest flounder right by the house on peaks point


----------

